# Kayak Sliding off trailer



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

I built a trailer with boards kind of like bunk boards to sit the kayaks on. I like the way the sit on the boards and I put a strap around the boards and kayak toward the front and back to keep them from bouncing. I know on a boat a person usually has a winch at the front to hold the boat in place and straps on the back. I have noticed them sliding a little on the trailer and the other day I was trying to load one and it kept wanting to slide of the trailer because it was on a little bit of an incline. I have the boards carpeted, but I am thinking the wet kayak makes it just slick enough to slide off. I put a strap on the side handle to the trailer to keep it from sliding, but I am worried that the handle may not be the best place to hold it. I was wondering what anyone else is using to keep the kayak from sliding. The straps around the kayak only hold it from bouncing and it will slide just going down the road.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

How about a boat transom strap but with a rope extension that has a loop on the end to go over the end of the kayak? Probably need one on the front end too to keep it from sliding forward if you need to stop quickly.



.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yea that may just work out great. I will have to see what I can make to do that with.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. On my kayak saddles (I think they're Yakimas), there is actually a section of _soft rubber _that the side straps pull up against the yaks. The soft rubber stops them from sliding anywhere.
You might want to lose the carpeting and replace it with some sticky rubber instead.


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

creekcrawler said:


> Hmmm. On my kayak saddles (I think they're Yakimas), there is actually a section of _soft rubber _that the side straps pull up against the yaks. The soft rubber stops them from sliding anywhere. You might want to lose the carpeting and replace it with some sticky rubber instead.


----------



## nick220722 (Aug 27, 2015)

You could go with some rubber. The other thing I've used in the past with good success is pool noodles. They provide enough tension to keep things from slipping around. Just cut one side only to the middle opening and then slide them over the bunks and zip tie.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a jetski trailer,I like the carpet bunkboards for ease of loading.I use the winch strap to tug it forward and a retractable strap to tug downward,another retractable ratchet strap at the rear and a cable lock threaded thru the scupper holes in the center.This setup regularly sees highway speeds.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late replies but this is my solution for this problem and just need to find a couple more of the little hooks for the other kayak.


----------

